
Ask HN: Covid-19 Map by Temperature? - eternalny1
Has anyone created a Covid-19 map by average current temperature in the country?<p>The Johns Hopkins map seems to show this hitting the northern hemisphere (exiting winter currently) worse than the southern hemisphere (exiting summer).  I am curious if the temperature plays a role here.<p>I know the virus has a lipid layer protecting it, and that is sensitive to heat.  I am wondering if warmer temperatures are going to help out here in the northern hemisphere, and if so, my thoughts is this is going to be become seasonal like the flu.
======
op03
Google covid by latitude. Lot of papers.

